# Glo remote with VM Tivo?



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Anyone know if the glo remote will work with the VM tivo, need to program it or out of the box?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

At the moment it doesn't work at all with the VM Tivo.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The VM TiVo remote uses the same codes as V+ (which is a pain when you have both), 
so no other TiVo remote will work.

Oddly in the past every TiVo remote has been compatible across all tivo models,
including the glo remote - not so with the new VM TiVo...

I've recently had several VM customers buy silver S1 remotes from tivocentral.co.uk 
expecting them to work with the VM Tivo, which they don't ..

So I now stock spare VM remotes too :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> So I now stock spare VM remotes too :up:


How? I would assume they were exclusive to VM  I would assume that a replacement would also be free from VM. So my point is that I'm not sure what the market is for them.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's not uncommon for people to route video & IR around their house,
for viewing in different rooms.

Then you need one remote for each room, or you'll forget where it is


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

A good point


----------

